# School out for summer!



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Last day of school today! After a couple of drinks and a good nights sleep I will be ready to work on this years haunt, so I thought I would join up and say hi! We have been doing a yard display for about 5 years now, adding a bit more each year. Last year everything really seemed to come together for a complete look. We have gone from about 10 TOT's to over 200 last year. This year I want to add more tombstones, another fountain, a pumpkin rot and those wicked tree souls that won the $20 challenge. I am really impressed with the work I have seen posted here. Thanks for the ideas!:jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello widowsbluff and welcome to hauntforum.com. Where a corpse can be a corpse. So to speak.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome widowsbluff. Is that from poker??? lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Unple... errr, HauntForum.com. All aboard the Haunt train!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the Haunt!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

A very warm welcome, widowsbluff!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Fun widowsbluff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes welcome!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to Haunt Fourm... always some kind of adventrue here, Dive right in!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the place formerly known as the street. Good to meet you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A ghastly welcome to Widowsbluff. Glad you could join. Don't worry - our bark is worse than our bite!! :devil:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Da Weiner said:


> Don't worry - our bark is worse than our bite!! :devil:


That depends on who's doing the biting!
Welcome widowsbluff, good to have you join us.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome widowsbluff! Wow 200 TOTs, I can't imagine that many...well yet lol. I think I would be broke from the treat part of it. It is nice to have you here.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to the forum widowsbluff, I like that name! looking forward to hearing about your haunt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome, this is a great place.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Sit back, have a drink and join our disturbed little family here! I can't wait to see pictures of your haunt!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Welcome ​*


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

A warm welcome to Widowsbluff.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! Take care as you creep around here, there are unimaginable sights past every corner!
Bwahahahaha!


----------

